# Shopping Around



## nickydafish (Oct 30, 2006)

What's up everyone? Well, I've had my heart set on attending NECI in June and after sitting down with financial aid, I am having serious doubts about being able to get enough loans and grants to cover the hefty 53K tuition bill. I've decided to not say no to NECI yet, but look around, again, and see what's out there. I've been in Vermont for two years, but I am from NYC and was looking at CUNY's, NYC College of Technology. They are offering an associates in Hospitality Management. The course offerings seen to be a good mix of culinary arts and bussiness management. In addition it will give me a chance to go home and work, gaining the valuable kitchen experience I need and either take day or night courses at the same time. You also have the option to go part time as well. The tuition is the best part, the whole education to include books and supplies and other fee's will come out to around 11K. So does anyone out there know anything about this course? I would like to hear from anyone who does, thank you so much. 

Regards, 
Nick


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

The list of alumni is pretty impressive! And I have heard Pat Bartholemew (former head of one of the programs, now an "Expert") speak many times, and if she is representative, the faculty is very good.

If you have a place to live, then it might not be a bad switch. If not, remember that you'll have to add in the high cost of living in NYC. At least the school is easy to get to by subway, it's right in downtown Bklyn, close to subway.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nickydafish (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank you Suzanne, it does help. I lived all my life in Queens. I've only been out of state for two years, but I go back twice a month to visit family. New York is where I want to end up in the end, so if I could find a more affordable way to get my degree, then all the better. I could always stay with family until I get on my feet. Thank you for your input, It helped a lot.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I currently go to NECI. It's a good school. But yeah, it's crazy expensive. You won't have trouble getting loans and grants, believe me...you just might have trouble paying it all back. 

It's a tough choice. I made it--don't regret it. Got my foot in, got a fantastic 1st internship, got a second one lined up, and I have learned a lot.

If you want more details about the program let me know.


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

I think you have to take a hard look at what you truly want to do with cooking. Where you want to go with it. 

I went to NECI and hated it with every bone in my body (so much that it is taking a lot of humility to type this), until I graduated. The training I had there put me so far ahead of graduates from other schools that is frustrating to even work with them at times. Of course I was there when we had the commons and bakeshop was still part of the class. I never worked so hard and ended up with so much real life training. 

Also the size of the classes and school make for excellent networking and job possibilites. You could probably work in any kitchen you wanted to.

If it management that you are after then I don't reccomend the AOS culinary programs It is(was)pretty hard core culinary and preparation for restaurant work. 

Is management what you want to do? I don't know about east but out here in the west people tend to look down on "restaurant mangement" degrees (especially B.A.) that aren't backed up by some serious experience (but I am not speaking with authority on this point)

Yeah the money part of culinary school sucks. My question is do you need/want a fancy culinary school. Except for the networking I think you can do just as well by choosing a local (but well rated) Community college program. If you are looking to go into the truly fancy jobs, ,most are going to start you at the bottom of the rung anyway and just re-train you. There are several restaurants in Seattle that will only take graduates from community programs.

I did all loans for my eductation, I am still paying on them and here is my advice. If you are going to spend more than 30K than go for the best education that is out there (NECI in my opinion). If you want to spend less than 30K then look for a community college program. If you want to work in a real kitchen or if you passion is food I would stay away from hybrid degrees.

Finally never believe the schools that say (and they all say) that you will be making 50K 2 years out of culinary school. I have yet to see an example where school decided salary. Personal talent and professionalism and drive will determine that. You are never going to get rich slogging away on the lines, you don't go into cooking to get rich. I worked on private yachts to pay back a big chunk of my loans (40-50K a year), there is also corporate positions which pay a nice safe salary, and then you can always go into business for yourself. 

I don't know what your situation, how old you are, or what your dreams are; I never regret the money I owe. I mean debt is a fact of life, for some people it is a car, others its a house. In the 6 years since I graduated my culinary degree/training has taken me around the world I worked in restaurants and on boats in 4 states and 5 countries, in remote mountain villages to the Cannes film festival, to sunsets in Tunisia, not to mention the people I met and adventures I have had. I have also found work as a consultant, writer, and now I own my own business.

Good luck on your decision!


----------



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

Breton, 

What exactly made you hate NECI so much? Classmates? Professors? Classes?


----------



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

I think what Breton Beats is saying is that he felt like he was being overworked while at school? And thats what he hated? But when its all said and done, overworked = getting ahead.

I can't speak for him, but thats what I think he meant?


----------

